# Chartering - Under the Sun in Belize



## mgv (Jan 1, 2001)

To all,

I am considering chartering with Under the Sun in Belize. They do lodge to lodge sailing on Hobie 18s. I am interested in anyone that has chartered with them before to find out about their experience. I am particularly interested in the condition of the boats, quality of lodging, food, etc.

Thanks


----------

